# Interesting stuff here !!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well they are already at it the BRP car gets good review and they cut it down 2wd vs 4wd thing!! Check it out. I'm not going to get involved I'll just let the mag do there thing. 
Final test should be Li Po batts and brushless with a 200 ft run into a concrete wall at a 45 degree angle. That will show them :thumbsup: 
{www.one18th.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=144]Other forum with BRP talk


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If they can't beat it, take pot shots. Oh well, cream always rises to the top.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Hey, maybe they should test with the front wheel drive disabled. Then it would be apples to apples. Course, that would take away their excuse for not measuring up.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer that would be great!! We would be 3 seconds a lap faster!!!!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

well i cant find a place to ask this question so ill ask it here we have a 110 foot trioval eight lane slot car track here and was wondering if you guys think it is big enough to race buds cars on i havent talked to the slot car shop bout it yet just wanted to know if the track would be wide enough im sure its long enough and all just not sure about the space between the walls lol


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I ran my car on a similar oval and had fun. It might seem a little tight if your cars are quick, but fun anyway.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes You can but make sure the track is cleaned off. Tire traction makes them pretty touchy on steering. I have had some shops cut carpet to fit in the track and another used rubber sheating.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

This is what we run our CP Cup Cars on at Franks,http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/franks.htm
It's basically a Slot car track with no slots.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Has anybody run a BRP car on Frank's track?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Not that I know of. As far as i know I may be the only one that races there that has a BRP Car. I'll probably try it soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That looks like a cool track....Are they all Mini Z's or do you have a few XMods?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

We run mostly CP Cup conversions based on the Mini Z F1 chassis. Some of the guys run CP Cup2 conversions which is based on the Mini Z MR02 chassis. We call this class the Busch cars. They have special rims which allow the use of the F1 rubber. We also have a Pro Stock class, which is just stock MR02 chassis. A lot of the guys run lexan slot car bodies in this class. As far as X mods go, a few have run occasionally in Pro stock but they are not competitive. One of the main rules at the track is no stacked FETS or Turbo boards allowed. The fastest drivers usually run laps in the 3.6-3.7 sec. range consistently. Mike Boylan is the main guy behind this deal.( He also puts on a little race called the Snowbird Nationals every year).


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

These are the conversion kits we use at Franks.http://www.cpminiraceway.com/index.html


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got the latest issue of RC Driver. The BRP car is number one pick!!! Even with brushless. :thumbsup: But then We alredy knew that!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

wow !!!!!!!!!BRP SC18V2 hands down the best.


----------

